# Help - We are preggo!



## Buck (Oct 19, 2015)

Vizsla Parenting Advise Needed: Hello fellow furparents. I need some help on how to deal with a current situation we have. We have 2 Vizlas. Buck (almost 2) and Gus (15weeks) and they are brothers. They get along great now as Buck had/has jealousy issues and seemed a bit depressed but is acting better. Well in addition to having a new brother, I am pregnant - currently 18 weeks. Buck has become VERY protective of me. Velcros more than usual, guards me in the shower etc. When my husband calls him to go out for a run in the morning while I am still in bed, he won't move.. Hubby tried to lead by his leash and Buck snapped at him. Two days ago, Buck was half on the couch across my lap laying against my belly and hubby came to sit next to me and told Buck "off" and nudged him off me, Buck bit him! He has NEVER bit anyone!! He didn't break skin, but it hurt my hubby..physically and I believe his feelings too. We have never been through this. Have any of you gone through this and how did you train/remind your Vizsla the Alpha is Human in the family... how to deal with the over protection while I am prego?? HELP!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I wish I had an answer to this. Our pup guards food and we can't seem to change it. 

Reading your story I thought of a couple questions. Just brainstorming, none of it might really apply. 
1. Do you think it is because you are pregnant, or is it still stemming back to the new puppy? I haven't heard of too many times where pregnancy triggered violent protectiveness. 
2. Did your husband accidently do something during the process of getting him used to the new puppy that might have triggered it.

Worst case scenario: One thing that you don't want is for him to see the baby once it comes is a threat to you..... We love our puppies, but our children are our children.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck (Oct 19, 2015)

MikoMN said:


> I wish I had an answer to this. Our pup guards food and we can't seem to change it.
> 
> Reading your story I thought of a couple questions. Just brainstorming, none of it might really apply.
> 1. Do you think it is because you are pregnant, or is it still stemming back to the new puppy? I haven't heard of too many times where pregnancy triggered violent protectiveness.
> ...


Hi and thank you for replying - 

Yes I do think it is because I am pregnant that he is being over protective. I love the attention but do not want him biting my husband. I want to know a way that he knows it is good to protect but not to bite my husband. I can't think of anything that would trigger this. I know he was stressed when we brought him his brother but I feel he has adjusted to that. 

I have been googling how to deter the disobedience but really can't find a solution. Apparently lots of people experience it, but I have no idea how they deal with it properly...

eek!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

A few recommendations (but really hard to assess without getting more details of your situation):

1. Perhaps look into additional obedience training, agility training (really fun events), or even send him to hunting training. He needs to get out there with dogs and people to get his confidence back and be a happy dog again.
2. Buck has to spend more time with your husband (see activities above).
3. Buck should be off limits to areas that he claims as his territories until he learns his manners. Put him on leash so you can control him when to get on and off certain areas (sofa, bed, etc.). Praise and reward with high value treat when he exhibits positive response. A quick tug on the leash and firm voice and choice of words whenever he does not comply. This may take time but with repetition and consistency, hopefully yields positive results.



Buck said:


> Hi and thank you for replying -
> 
> Yes I do think it is because I am pregnant that he is being over protective. I love the attention but do not want him biting my husband. I want to know a way that he knows it is good to protect but not to bite my husband. I can't think of anything that would trigger this. I know he was stressed when we brought him his brother but I feel he has adjusted to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How have you reacted when he guards you? 

My instinct is to have all commands and discipline to go through you. If your husband needs to take him for a run, have him bring the leash to you to put on Buck. If Buck's sitting next to you on the couch, command him to get off before your husband comes to sit down. A command for Buck to go to his crate or to a bed will be more effective than just telling him to get off because it creates clear boundaries. He isn't left wondering what to do after he gets off. 

Does Buck relax when you aren't around? If so, I'd have your husband take over the feeding, play time, and any other normal activity Buck really enjoys. Your husband could also have some short, positive 1-on-1 training sessions at a park. The goal here is for them to bond and for Buck to gain some confidence. 

I agree with Riley's advice regarding keeping him on leash, establishing boundaries, and for trying some new training/activity. I've also found that these dogs respond really well to having jobs around the house. For example, mine carries in the mail and light grocery bags. With a kiddo on the way I'd probably work on training the dogs to help clean up toys.


----------

